# 502 Bad Gateway error



## amarimasi (Dec 3, 2006)

I don't know if this is the place to mention this, and I don't know if anyone else is having the same problem, but I keep getting a 502 Bad Gateway error whenever I try to upload a piccy. It's been this way for several minutes so far.
It's kind of irritating, so of someone could help, it'd be appreciated. :3


----------



## Shira (Dec 3, 2006)

Possibly related, I'm randomly getting 500 errors on pages, though refreshing tends to solve the problem. Maybe that will work on your case? o.o


----------



## marymouse (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm getting it too.


----------



## amarimasi (Dec 3, 2006)

It finally went through, but nay, refreshing didn't do anything. I'm also starting to get them elsewhere as well.


----------



## RTDragon (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm getting it as well.


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 3, 2006)

We rebooted the server. It should be fixed.

Once the new server is here and configured they should go away. FOREVER!


----------



## timoran (Dec 3, 2006)

Definitely not fixed. Just happened to me several times.


----------



## cesarin (Dec 3, 2006)

not fixed, keeps appearing randomly on heavy pages, like the brownse, subbmission, and private messages


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 3, 2006)

Alright. I'll let the coders know, but there may not be much we can do until the new server arrives. We're doing a lot with a little.


----------



## robomilk (Dec 3, 2006)

500 Internal Server Error here


----------



## SageHusky (Dec 3, 2006)

i'm getting it too but not worrying too much, press back buttonand try again it'll go through eventually


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 3, 2006)

I just noticed that the forums seem to be abnormally slow as well. I checked FA's bandwidth, and we seem to be running at half the speed today as we were yesterday. I'm pretty sure something may be up.

The forums are hosted on another server, and I don't see why they'd be running as slow.


----------



## Ahkahna (Dec 3, 2006)

yeah, it's still throwing out 502 Gateway and 500 Error...


----------



## CyberFoxx (Dec 3, 2006)

I blame the lawn gnomes for this error. Those guys are always causing trouble.


----------



## Icarus (Dec 3, 2006)

ok...who uploaded a virus?!
(my theorey)
I personally think that someone either unintentionally or intentionally (could be either way because of viruses)
when they uploaded something.  Because teh internets is full of them.


----------



## DavidN (Dec 3, 2006)

I don't think it's a virus's behaviour (although having said that, some of them do some pretty unlikely things). Refreshing pages seems to sort it.


----------



## Dickie (Dec 3, 2006)

DavidN said:
			
		

> I don't think it's a virus's behaviour (although having said that, some of them do some pretty unlikely things). Refreshing pages seems to sort it.



I generally have to refresh at least twice. And if I don't get a 502, then I get a 500 (Internal Server Error).


----------



## STrRedWolf (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm unable to plain connect to the main site.


----------



## Sukebepanda (Dec 3, 2006)

Everytime I got/get the 502 error I just clear my cache and it loads up the page correctly after that.


----------



## blade (Dec 3, 2006)

me neither, though hopefully it'll be up again eventually.


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 3, 2006)

STrRedWolf said:
			
		

> I'm unable to plain connect to the main site.


I rebooted the server. The entire site was offline momentarily.


----------



## Sukebepanda (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm getting the 502's more frequently now, and the cache clearing isn't working, so scratch that =X doh!

EDIT: This seems to be only when I'm going to my user page or in the messages area!


----------



## Lucah (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm getting it all over the site, whether browsing, checking private messages, and especially uploading. been trying to upload a single picture for the last 5 hours XD


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 4, 2006)

Same  here. It's admin mode, but the 502 is still in effect.


----------



## blackdragoon (Dec 4, 2006)

those stupid errors can go and bite someones glossy purple.....(XD)


----------



## Veirge (Dec 4, 2006)

These 502 and 500 errors seemed to begin shortly around the time of the password change thing on some accounts. Could there be a connection?


----------



## Jakal (Dec 4, 2006)

They are popping up everywhere for me! I try to check my page they pop up, I try browse they pop up, they are always flippin poppin up!


----------



## Werewolfhero (Dec 4, 2006)

I've been getting the 500 and 502 errors as well.


----------



## Nightingalle (Dec 4, 2006)

D: I just wanna submit two pictures...

And every time it gives me a 502 error. I've tried more than 10 times now with no results -_-;  I hope this gets fixed... 

Make that 11 times :|


----------



## davuu (Dec 5, 2006)

kuronekotenshi said:
			
		

> D: I just wanna submit two pictures...
> 
> And every time it gives me a 502 error. I've tried more than 10 times now with no results -_-;  I hope this gets fixed...
> 
> Make that 11 times :|



im glad other peoples been having similar probs as ive been thinking its a problem with my computer:/ for the past couple of weeks now everytime I come to the site I get that it is in administrative mode all the time and its really bugging me and is why I havent uploaded any new pics for ages as I cant get onto the site >_< 
 today I logged in and thought it was working, was like wheeee^^ and went to finally submit a picture only to go through the whole process, get to the end press finalaise and get told its in adminatrative mode again. *sighs* 
  im actually on the verge of plain giving up as this has been going on and off now for the past few weeks and I cant do anything, I cant browse, I cant submit, and the search option has been disabled for me since I joined:/ notsure if this is across the board?


----------



## STrRedWolf (Dec 5, 2006)

I tried posting a commission last night, and it didn't post right after 20 tries.

Tried posting this morning, and it went right through.

It's definitely load related.


----------



## XianJaguar (Dec 6, 2006)

Just wanted to say that it's 11:45 pm mountain time here, and I CANNOT post a journal entry for the life of me. I'm getting tons of Bad Gateway messages. Rather frustrating.


----------



## yak (Dec 6, 2006)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/307435/

Yes, we are aware of the errors. Sadly, thou it does sound a bit silly - FA's running out of resources during peak times.


----------



## SilvaNoir (Dec 7, 2006)

I can look at other people's art and comment on it, I can post journals. 

But I CAN'T UPLOAD ANY ART.  I get 502 errors.  No matter what time of day it is or how many times I try it.  :cry:


----------



## Hex (Dec 7, 2006)

SilvaNoir said:
			
		

> I can look at other people's art and comment on it, I can post journals.
> 
> But I CAN'T UPLOAD ANY ART.  I get 502 errors.  No matter what time of day it is or how many times I try it.  :cry:



Me too.  It's unbelievably frustrating.  I've gone through three bashed keyboards already...


----------



## grizzlelvr (Dec 7, 2006)

I get 500, 502, XML and page cannot be displayed errors when I am trying to access the site, answer messages, visit other people's pages, or when submitting. Getting extremely annoyed.....


----------

